# Raw egg, how often?



## 5monkeys (Jul 1, 2014)

My 10wk old spoo loves raw egg with his kibble. How often can he have this? Thanks!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm curious about this too. Anyone?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

If I remember correctly in Dr Karen Becker's homemade raw food diet an egg was added every day to the meal (or was it every other day switching off with sardines?). Either way I was shocked because I was always told to limit them to 1 per week! But it makes sense because for a while we had the dogs stealing eggs daily from the nest boxes and they never ended up sick or anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Raw egg white contains an enzyme called "Avidin". Avidin interferes with the absorption of B Vitamins especially Biotin which means your dog will be seriously lacking in B Vitamins. There's a solution to this - Boil the egg and voila….the problem is resolved.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just found an article online called : Feeding Your Dog Raw Eggs-Good or Bad?/ Dogs Naturally Magazine ............. Sounds like eggs are a good thing and safe to feed one daily. Read the article, it explains the Avidin thing......Also says that boiling the egg pretty much takes the nutritional value away!


----------



## Ace1 (Jul 27, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just found an article online called : Feeding Your Dog Raw Eggs-Good or Bad?/ Dogs Naturally Magazine ............. Sounds like eggs are a good thing and safe to feed one daily. Read the article, it explains the Avidin thing......Also says that boiling the egg pretty much takes the nutritional value away!



We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. Raw eggs can have salmonella and this can cause problems in a dog with a sensitive stomach. I can't say I agree with the notion that boiled eggs are nutritionally invalid. We, humans, eat cooked eggs, I don't think there are many of us who resort to eating raw eggs and we still manage to obtain those much needed nutrients through cooking them


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I add in a raw egg 1-3 times a week.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would do 1 a week. From what I know feeding the egg with the yolk counteracts the white taking away b vitamins. Dogs have a different system than us, I would only consider them really prone to salmonella if they are immunocompromised.I eat raw eggs myself- in Caesar dressing and various desserts like Tiramisu.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I give Hans a raw egg a few times a week because my mom is forever giving us fresh eggs and we seem to have a surplus. I don't worry too much about salmonella...I've been eating raw eggs from my mom's chickens since I was a kid and have never gotten sick. I realize it's a possibility, but I'd think if the eggs don't make me sick, then they shouldn't make Hans sick.


----------

